# Allis / Simplicity Lawn Tractors



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

Isn't funny how one old tractors seems to grow in numbers?
I purchased an Allis Chalmers B-10 from the original family and got everything including the original sales receipt with it. It passed from father to son to grandson and then to me. It came with an assortment of attachments sickle bar, snow plow, snowblower, 2 mower decks, and drags.
Its not my first Allis and I wanted them because they are rugged, simple, and mow wonderfully. Something my 2544 Cub Cadet surely wasn't.
I also got a complete but dismantled Squire 9 with it along with 3 Briggs motors.

Then it happened. The Cub broke down yet again. I had not had time to get the Allis back in order and the lawn was growing.... I saw something I had always wanted and now I am the owner of an Economy Power King 14-22. What a beast! I love it.

I did get the Cub back in order and some one stopped and made me an offer. Down the road it went!

Having money in your pocket seems to tempt fate with me and driving home from work I saw a nice Allis 716 for sale. Good Bye Cub, Hello Allis. Runs, drives, and mows wonderfully. Needs a little TLC here and there but is in great shape.

I'll attach pictures soon but right now I need to make room.
Does anybody want a nice Squire 9 project?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Mark.
Pull up rocking chair anytime join right on in. 

Yes indeed post some pics also profile,tractor of the month not that far off.


----------

